# What Is That On The Dash Display?



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

The Trip Mode shows miles travelled, average mpg's since your last gas fill, and average speed during the trip.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Yes, but why the angled line thru the circle? What does that have to do with it?


----------



## Rbk_3 (Apr 14, 2013)

Average symbol maybe? 

Not sure


----------



## timeos2 (Feb 3, 2013)

Yeah, I can't figure that one out either.


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

...are you referring to the middle and bottom images in the below display? If, so, that's the "european" icon for AVERAGE.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Lower case Greek letter phi, sure doesn't stand for magnetic flux density or roll angle in an aircraft. Best I can come up with is probability. Based on the destiny function of normal distributor. Or in other words, that phi stands for the best guess for average mpg.

Compared with dividing trip mile by gallons used for mpg, typically within 10% of the actual value.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

yes, to the right of the gas pump. And, below it for the MPG`s.

Maybe 'No Eating Doughnuts' while refueling? And MPG`s Average while not eating doughnets?

I can`t be the only one that noticed this, could I? And I just bought this car.


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> ...are you referring to the middle and bottom images in the below display? If, so, that's the "european" icon for AVERAGE.


Lol, my teachers always used it as a form of 0. It was pretty confusing for me too, until I eventually figured it out.


----------



## shawn672 (Oct 31, 2010)

Ford Focus has the same symbol, it of course as others have stated is a 'Euro' symbol for Average


----------



## Rocky87 (Apr 28, 2013)

Lol I ran outside just to see if it was on my car as well


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

Smurfenstein said:


> Lol, my teachers always used it as a form of 0. It was pretty confusing for me too, until I eventually figured it out.


Anybody familiar with "coding" IBM punch cards for *FORTRAN *programming is well aware of the difference between an alphabetic 'OH' (*O*) and a numerical _slashed-_'ZERO' (ø)!


----------



## winkdasink (May 28, 2013)

we used it in statistics it's the symbol for mean


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

winkdasink said:


> we used it in *statistics* it's the symbol for *mean*


We used the Greek letter mu (*µ*) for population means and expected values, and an over-score *vinculum* for variable means, following these 'guideline' rules:


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

70AARCUDA said:


> Anybody familiar with "coding" IBM punch cards for *FORTRAN *programming is well aware of the difference between an alphabetic 'OH' (*O*) and a numerical _slashed-_'ZERO' (ø)!


Oh man, I took C++ at my community college and on the first day of class my teacher told us to never write a slashed 0 in our code on tests because it was a pet peeve of his. The guy who sat next to me saw it as his personal vendetta to hide one in each answer, and it took until the 3rd test for the teacher to figure it out.


----------



## obermd (Mar 3, 2012)

Smurfenstein said:


> Oh man, I took C++ at my community college and on the first day of class my teacher told us to never write a slashed 0 in our code on tests because it was a pet peeve of his. The guy who sat next to me saw it as his personal vendetta to hide one in each answer, and it took until the 3rd test for the teacher to figure it out.


Your teacher was an IDI0T. The reason for the 0-slash was that older printers didn't distinguish O from 0. I spent hours one time tracking down a FORTRAN code bug that was related to this very issue. I probably would have tracked down an older dot matrix printer that had this issue and printed some code out and handed it to the teacher and asked why it didn't work.


----------



## NickD (Dec 10, 2011)

Ha, are we saying that ø symbol is a slashed zero for that DIC display. So far, just have ignored that, but nice having two trip odometers. Reset trip 1 every time I fill the tank, trip 2 when I change the oil. That is about the only time I look at them.

Thought it would be nice to have a third for trips that I can set to zero when starting off. But the GPS takes care of that, kind of spoils you. In my motorhome, only have the total distant odometer for that, so have to jolt that mileage down to keep track of fuel mileage, and miles to go. Well I did get an extra cord for my GPS.


----------



## JayZee (Jan 17, 2013)

Let me Google this for you.

https://www.google.com/webhp?sourceid=chrome-instant&ion=1&ie=UTF-8#output=search&sclient=psy-ab&q=%C3%B8&oq=&gs_l=&pbx=1&fp=5393aa61aebcf3f&ion=1&bav=on.2,or.r_cp.r_qf.&bvm=bv.47244034,d.dmg&biw=1366&bih=663

Ø - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia

Slashed zero - Wikipedia, the free encyclopedia


----------



## Smurfenstein (Nov 16, 2011)

obermd said:


> Your teacher was an IDI0T. The reason for the 0-slash was that older printers didn't distinguish O from 0. I spent hours one time tracking down a FORTRAN code bug that was related to this very issue. I probably would have tracked down an older dot matrix printer that had this issue and printed some code out and handed it to the teacher and asked why it didn't work.


Gahhh, that was the actual reasoning behind it. I took the class like two years ago and ever since I haven't taken another programming class and forgot about the real reason. But yeah the guy next to me was of the "you mad bro" class of trolls and would put a 0-slash in each answer.


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

Hmmmm, ............... as per Wikipedia, there was a small line explaining it is used in German speaking countries for average. As some have mentioned.

Proudly bought an American car. Wish this country was`nt so **** politically correct in everything we do. 

Why not just a simple, self explanitary (if your an American of course) 'AVG.'


----------



## 70AARCUDA (Nov 14, 2010)

GM just wants to ensure that you do not _confuse_ a *decimal-number* on the DIC with the historically significant *American Volunteer Group *(AVG) that flew P-40's in China against the Japanese during the pre- and early-years of WWII (wink,wink).


----------



## xczar (May 19, 2013)

God bless those fighting Flying Tigers !


----------



## winkdasink (May 28, 2013)

That's funny we used all the other symbols, except mean which was different

Sent from AutoGuide.com Free App


----------

